# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية السبت 22 اغسطس 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#عناوين صحيفة الصدى الإلكترونية السبت 22 اغسطس 2020م








#قضية خيري تهدد ينسف مجلس المريخ في أخطر اجتماع.
#الوزير الولائي يمنح الضوء الأخضر لتجمع المنتخب الوطني اليوم.
#بالتخصص إشبيلية بطلا للدوري الأوروبي على حساب إنتر ميلان.
#المريخ يواصل تحضيراته بملعب الصحافة اليوم.
#العقرب يرفض عرضا من الهلال ويؤكد ختام مشواره مع المريخ.
#إدارة الوبائيات تجري عمليات تعقيم لنادي الشرطة القضارف.
#قرار ايقاف الأنشطة الشبابية والرياضية لا يشمل المنتخب الوطني.
#حشود كبيرة في تكريم بكري المدينة بدار جعل.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزير الرياضة بالخرطوم : قرار إيقاف النشاط الرياضي لا يشمل المنتخب الوطني



Hisham Abdalsamad 

أكد وزير الرياضة بولاية الخرطوم، صلاح زين العابدين، أن قرار إيقاف الأنشطة الرياضية والشبابية بولاية الخرطوم لا يشمل نشاط المنتخب الوطني.

وقال زين العابدين “إن هناك من استغل القرار لتمرير أجندته الخاصة على حساب العلاقة ما بين الوزارة الولائية واتحاد الكرة” .

وأضاف “القرار لم نقصد به المنتخب الوطني لأننا لسنا الجهة التي تُشرف علي نشاطه بل كان القصد إيقاف المهرجانات التي تقيمها الأندية رغم تحذيرات وزارة الصحة”.

وأوضح صلاح أنهم ظلوا طيلة الفترة الماضية يتلقون دعوات لتشريف حفلات التكريم، وقال “نحن بدورنا نرفض حتي لا نُخالف توجيهات وزارة الصحة بشأن التصدي لجائحة كورونا”.

ودعا الوزير بعض وسائل الإعلام لتحري الدقة في تناول الأخبار، وأكد أنهم يعملون لمصلحة الوطن في تناغم تام مع وزارة الصحة والاتحاد العام لكرة القدم .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يجتمع اليوم ويُناقش قضية إقالة المدير التنفيذي للنادي 											
 

الخرطوم:باج نيوزيعقد مجلس نادي المريخ اليوم “السبت” في تمام  الثالثة عصراً اجتماعاً مُهماً  بالمكتب التنفيذي  للنادي.
وعلم “باج نيوز” أن أعضاء المجلس  رفضوا عقد الاجتماع بمكتب رئيس النادي سوداكال.


ويناقش الاجتماع عدداً من المواضيع  على  رأسها إقالة المدير التنفيذي مدثر خيري، وعلم “باج نيوز” أن رؤية أعضاء  المجلس تُشدد على أن إقالة المدير التنفيذي كان يجب أن تصدُر عن طريق  المجلس.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقرير : خارطة طريق مظلمة لمنتخب السودان قبل مواجهة غانا


السودان-بدر الدين بخيت





لن  يكون طريق منتخب السودان الأول مفروشا بالورود، حينما يواجه المنتخب  الغاني بعد نحو شهرين، في ظل ظروف استثنائية تواجه الكرة السودنية.

وبعد  قرار الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم "الكاف"، عودة تصفيات كأس الأمم  الإفريقية 2022، فإن منتخب السودان سوف يواجه نظيره الغاني في مباراتين  متتاليتين يومي 9 و17 نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني المقبل، ضمن الجولتين 3 و4.

تعيش  كرة القدم بالسودان، حالة تشاكس عنيفة بين اتحاد الكرة ووزارة الشباب  والرياضة الاتحادية، بعد إصدار الأخيرة قرارا بتعطيل الدوري، إلى حين  مراجعة البروتوكول الصحي، إلى جانب ملف تأهيل الملاعب، الذي عطلته أيضا  الوزارة.

مواجهة غير متكافئة

مواجهة منتخب  السودان الأول لنظيره الغاني، على تصفيات كأس أمم إفريقيا 2022، ستكون غير  متكافئة، من واقع أن المنتخب الغاني يعتمد بشكل أساسي على لاعبين محترفين  بالدوريات الأوربية الكبيرة، في مواجهة منتخب السودان المعتمد على لاعبين  محليين تم تعطيل مسابقتهم.

وتبدأ مطبات منتخب السودان، من ضعف الإعداد، حيث يعتمد في إعداده على الدوري، بينما المسابقة متوقفة بأمر وزارة الرياضة.

حسب  خارطة الطريق التي وضعها اتحاد الكرة السوداني لتجهيز المنتخب، البدء  بفترة معسكر استثنائي بعد عودة النشاط، وهو ما حدث في حيث تدرب المنتخب لـ8  أيام متتالية في بداية يوليو/تموز الماضي.

المرحلة  الثانية كانت خوض لاعبي المنتخب السوداني المباريات التنافسية المتدرجة من  خلال بطولتي الدوري والكأس، ويبلغ عددها حوالي 10 مباريات في المسابقتين  تقريبا، وهو عدد كافٍ لإدخال لاعبي المنتخب المرحلة الثالثة، وهي المباريات  الدولية بشكل متدرج وطبيعي.

وزارة الرياضة السودانية نسفت هذه المرحلة الثانية لإعداد المنتخب، لتختل خارطة الإعداد الثالثة.

المرحلة  الثالثة إذا خاضها منتخب السودان بدون مباريات الدوري والكأس فإنها قد تضر  باللاعبين من جانبين، أولهما الحمل البدني الزائد، وثانيهما إصابات  الملاعب.

بالمقابل فإن المنتخب الغاني الذي يعتمد بنسبة أكثر من 90%  على لاعبيه في الدوريات الأوروبية الكبيرة، سيكون في كامل الجاهزية  البدنية والفنية لمواجهة منتخب السودان لأن الدوريات الأوربية سوف تنطلق في  سبتمبر/أيلول المقبل.

لاعبو المنتخب الغاني سيكونون قد خاضوا 7  مباريات على الأقل، ويضاف عليها مباراتين دوليتين على الأقل،  قبل المواجهة  مع السودان في نوفمبر/تشرين ثاني المقبل، ما يعني إعدادا مثاليا.

حين  تحين ساعة الصفر لمباراة غانا، سيكون لاعبو منتخب السودان قد توقفوا عن  خوض مباريات كرة القدم لمدة 7 أشهر كاملة، منذ توقف الدوري في مارس/آذار  الماضي.

تلك الفرضيات تعكس مبكرا أن منتخب السودان، وقع في ورطة لا  فكاك منها، وحتما سوف تؤثر سلبا في المردود النهائي لمباراتيه المتتالتين  أمام نظيره الغاني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* إشبيلية يحصد الكأس السادسة في اليوروباليج بقدم لوكاكو
* جنابري نجم البايرن يفوز بجائزة أفضل لاعب في نصف نهائي الأبطال
* ماجواير لاعب اليونايتد يدخل في شجار مع سائحين في جزيرة باليونان
* جيرارد مدرب رينجرز الاسكتلندي يعلن رفض عرض ليدز الانجليزي
* تقارير: جيرارد بيكيه خارج القائمة السوداء لرونالد كومان في برشلونة
* صحيفة: مانشستر يونايتد يريد التعاقد مع نغولو كانتي من تشيلسي
* رسميًا.. بايرن يقص شريط البوندسليجا بمواجهة شالكه
* جالطة سراي التركي يقدم عرضا رسميا لشراء خاميس لاعب ريال مدريد
* هنريك لارسون وألفريد شرودر مساعدان لمدرب برشلونة كومان
* الجزائر تفوز بمنتخب القرن للقارة الأفريقية والكاف يحدد آلية المشكلة الجديدة
* الغاني جيان اساماوه ينهي مشواره الكروي مع اشانتي كتوكو
* ويليان: دوري الأبطال أهم أهدافي مع آرسنال
* ماركا: 3 أندية كبرى بدأت التفكير جديا في ضم ليونيل ميسي
* كومان: ميسي يجب أن يبقى.. ولا زال لدي الكثير من التواصل مع جوارديولا
* بيكنباور: حظوظ بايرن وباريس متساوية
* جوريتسكا: بايرن ميونخ يعيش في حلقة مفرغة
* مورينيو: لاعبو باريس من عالم آخر.. ومبابي يستحق الكرة الذهبية بشرط
* مورينيو: بايرن ميونخ يذكرني بإنتر 2010 .. وأكره قمصان النصر




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ 
 :


◄ الدوري الفرنسي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 1 :


* ديجون (-- : --) أنجيهالساعة: 17:00 / القناة: beIN HD 6


* ليل (-- : --) رينالساعة: 21:00 / القناة: beIN HD 6


——————————————
◄ الدوري المصري - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21 :


* اتلزمالك (-- : --) ألاهلي الساعة: 21:00 / القناة:اون سبورت 



——————————————

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



◄ الدوري الأوروبي  - النهائي :

* إشبيلية - إسبانيا (3 : 2) انتر ميلان - إيطاليا

#ملاحظة: إشبيلية بطلا لدوري الأوروبي

——————————————


◄ الدوري الفرنسي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 1 :

* مارسيليا (تأجلت) سانت إيتيان
* بوردو (0 : 0) نانت


——————————————
◄ الدوري المصري - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21 :
* الانتاج الحربي (0 : 2) انبي
* اسوان (1 : 0) المقاولون العرب 
* سموحة (1 : 2) بيراميدز
——————————————




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إشبيلية يحصد الكأس السادسة في اليوروباليج بقدم لوكاكو
كووورة




جانب من التتويج 
توج  إشبيلية بلقب الدوري الأوروبي، عقب تغلبه على إنتر ميلان، بنتيجة (3-2)،  في المباراة النهائية التي جمعتهما اليوم الجمعة، بملعب راين إينرجي  ستاديون بمدينة كولون الألمانية.

سجل روميلو لوكاكو ودييجو جودين  هدفي الإنتر بالدقيقتين (5 و36)، بينما أحرز أهداف إشبيلية، الهولندي لوك  دي يونج "هدفين" (12 و33) ودييجو كارلوس (74).

واحتفظ النادي  الأندلسي بلقبه المفضل أوروبيًا، بعد فوزه بالكأس السادسة في اليوروباليج،  تحت قيادة مدربه جولين لوبيتيجي الذي كسر نحسه مع الألقاب وفاز بأول بطولة  في مسيرته التدريبية.

بداية جنونية

البداية  جاءت سريعة، حيث حصل لوكاكو على ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة الثانية بعدما توغل  داخل المنطقة، ليرتكب دييجو كارلوس مدافع إشبيلية خطأ بإسقاط لوكاكو الذي  تفوق في صراع السرعة.

وتمكن لوكاكو من تسجيل أول أهداف اللقاء من  علامة الجزاء في الدقيقة 5، بعدما سدد الركلة على يمين الحارس المغربي  ياسين بونو الذي فشل في التصدي لها.



وفي  الدقيقة 12، تمكن لوك دي يونج مهاجم إشبيلية من تسجيل هدف التعادل، بعد  عرضية متقنة من الناحية اليمنى من نافاس، حولها الهولندي برأسية ممتازة في  مرمى هاندانوفيتش الذي فشل في إبعادها لتلمس يده وتسكن الشباك.

وطالب  لاعبو الإنتر باحتساب ركلة جزاء بالدقيقة 16، بعدما لمس دييجو كارلوس  الكرة بيده داخل منطقة الجزاء، إلا أن حكم اللقاء أشار باستكمال اللعب دون  أي خطا.

وأهدر دي أمبروزيو فرصة محققة بعد عرضية متقنة من يونج، فشل  دي أمبروزيو في التعامل معها رغم موقفه الجيد أمام المرمى ليضرب الكرة  بعيدًا عن الشباك.

رأسية جديدة

وتمكن  دي يونج من إضافة الهدف الثاني له ولفريقه في الدقيقة 33، بعد ركلة حرة  ثابتة من خارج المنطقة، نُفذت داخل المنطقة وارتقى لها دي يونج وسددها  برأسية جديدة متقنة في الشباك.



ونجح  دييجو جودين مدافع الإنتر في معادلة النتيجة سريعًا بالدقيقة 36، بعد ركلة  حرة ثابتة على طريقة هدف إشبيلية الثاني، نفذها بروزوفيتش داخل المنطقة،  حولها الإسباني برأسية في الشباك بعدما ارتقى فوق الجميع.

وواصلت  الكرات الثابتة خطورتها على مرمى الإنتر، بعد ركلة حرة جديدة نفذت داخل  المنطقة ارتقى لها أوكامبوس فوق الجميع ليضربها برأسية باتجاه المرمى، تمكن  هاندانوفيتش من إبعادها خارج الملعب، وينتهي معها الشوط الأول.

شوط هادئ

في  الدقائق الأولى من الشوط الثاني، أضاع جاليارديني فرصة للتسجيل بعدما  ارتدت الكرة له داخل المنطقة ليسدد كرة قوية، ينجح معها كارلوس في الوقوف  أمامها بفدائية ويبعدها عن مرماه.

ومر ريجيليون الظهير الأيسر لإشبيلية بشكل جيد من دي أمبروزيو ليسدد صاروخية ارتطمت بالشباك الخارجية لمرمى هاندانوفيتش.



واقترب  يونج من تسجيل هدف التقدم للإنتر، بعدما استلم تمريرة من بروزوفيتش أمام  منطقة الجزاء، ليسدد تصويبة قوية من خارج المنطقة تمر فوق العارضة بالدقيقة  58.

إنقاذ اللقاء

وأضاع  لوكاكو انفرادا صريحا بالمرمى في الدقيقة 65، بعد تمريرة رائعة من باريلا  انفرد بها روميلو الذي انطلق من منتصف الملعب وسدد الكرة من على حدود منطقة  الجزاء، إلا أن الحارس المغربي ياسين بونو تألق وتصدى للانفراد، لينقذ  فريقه.

وتمكن دييجو كارلوس من تسجيل ثالث أهداف إشبيلية بالدقيقة  74، بعد كرة ثابتة نفذت داخل المنطقة وأبعدها دفاع الإنتر بطريقة خاطئة  لترتد ويسددها كارلوس بضربة مقصية، ارتطمت بقدم لوكاكو وسكنت الشباك، وسط  ذهول لاعبي الإنتر. 



وأجرى  كونتي تبديلا ثلاثيا في الدقيقة 78، بخروج جاليارديني ودي أمبروزيو  ولاوتارو ليحل محلهم إريكسن وسانشيز وموزيس، في محاولة لتنشيط الناحية  الهجومية لفريقه وإدراك التعادل.

وتألق كوندي مدافع إشبيلية وحرم  إنتر من تسجيل هدف التعادل بالدقيقة 81، بعد دربكة داخل منطقة الفريق  الأندلسي، وجد سانشيز الكرة أمامه ليسددها بالمرمى وسط خروج الحارس بونو من  مرماه، إلا أن كوندي أنقذ الكرة من على خط المرمى.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التاريخ يميل للأهلي في قمة الدوري.. وكسر حاجز المائة يحفز الزمالك


كووورة – عبدالحميد السيد




الأهلي والزمالك - أرشيفية
يتجدد  الصدام بين الزمالك والأهلي من جديد، في قمة الدوري المصري الممتاز،  المقررة اليوم السبت ، على ملعب ستاد القاهرة ضمن منافسات الجولة 21  بالمسابقة.

ويتصدر الأهلي جدول الترتيب برصيد 56 نقطة دون خسارة،  فيما يحتل الزمالك المركز الثاني برصيد 39 نقطة، وسيتم خصم 3 نقاط منه  بنهاية الموسم لانسحابه أمام الأحمر في الدور الأول.

وتحمل هذه  القمة رقم 120، والتي يبحث خلالها كل فريق عن الفوز لأهداف مختلفة، فالأحمر  يطمح لزيادة الفارق في النقاط والاقتراب من حسم اللقب.

بينما يسعى  الزمالك لإلحاق أول خسارة بغريمه التقليدي، بجانب الحفاظ على المركز الثاني  الذي يتنافس عليه مع بيراميدز والمقاولون العرب.

كلمة التاريخ



وبالنظر  إلى تاريخ مواجهات الفريقين، نجد أن القطبين التقيا من قبل في 119 مباراة  بمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وهو أقدم ديربي داخل قارة إفريقيا بين عملاقي  الكرة المصرية.

ومالت الكفة بشكل واضح للأهلي، بعد فترة التفوق  الكاسحة منذ بدء الألفية الثانية، إلا أن الزمالك عاد منذ عام 2015 للرد  على الانتصارات الحمراء بأكثر من فوز.

وحقق الأهلي الفوز في 45  مباراة، كان آخرها الفوز الاعتباري (2-0) في الدور الأول بعد انسحاب  الزمالك،  بينما حقق الزمالك 26 فوزًا آخرها كان في الدور الثاني لموسم  2017 – 2018 بنتيجة (2-1).

أما التعادل فكان النتيجة المسيطرة بشكل  كبير على إجمالي اللقاءات في الدوري، حيث حضر في 48 مباراة كان آخرها  سلبيًا في الدور الأول من الموسم الماضي.

قائمة الأهداف



أحرز  لاعبو الأهلي 148 هدفًا في الشباك البيضاء، منها 4 أهداف اعتبارية، بينما  سجل لاعبو الزمالك 100 هدف في المرمى الأحمر على مر تاريخ مواجهتهما  بالدوري.

ويتصدر قائمة هدافي الأحمر في مرمى الزمالك بالدوري، كل  توتو ومحمد أبوتريكة برصيد 7 أهداف وياتي في المركز الثاني كل من عماد متعب  ورفعت الفناجيلي والسيد الضظوي وصالح سليم برصيد 6 أهداف.

أما هدافو الزمالك فيتصدر القائمة في الدوري علاء الحامولي وسعيد قدري برصيد 5 أهداف.

ويظل العميد حسام حسن هو صاحب الرقم القياسي في مباريات القمة، بعدما أحرز 9 أهداف، بواقع 5 مع الأهلي و4 مع الزمالك.

ومن  لاعبي الجيل الحالي، نجد أن قائمة الاهلي تضم أكثر من لاعب هز شباك  الزمالك في الدوري وهم وليد سليمان (3 أهداف)، جونيور أجاي (هدفين) وهدف  وحيد لكل من علي معلول وأحمد فتحي.

وتضم قائمة الزمالك الثنائي محمد عبد الشافي وكاسونجو كابونجو، الذي نجح من قبل في هز شباك الأهلي.

انتصارات تاريخية

يذكر  أن أكبر فوز للأهلي أمام الزمالك بالدوري المصري، كان بنتيجة (6-1) في  موسم 2001- 2002، بينما حقق الفارس نتيجته الأفضل في القمة (3-1)، 3 مرات  من قبل في مواسم 1960- 1961 و2000- 2001 و2002- 2003

ويعتبر الثنائي هادي خشبة وأسامة عرابي الأكثر مشاركة في القمة بالدوري، إذ لعب كل منهما 25 مباراة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خالد بخيت : إعداد المنتخب يبدأ اليوم بمعسكر مفتوح






قال المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني الأول خالد بخيت في تصريح  إن إعداد المنتخب يبدأ اليوم “السبت” بمعسكر مفتوح  و لاحقاً يتحول المعسكر إلى مقفول خلال الأسبوع المُقبل.

وأضاف : “سيتم قفل المعسكر حال  تحصلنا علي موافقات لإقامة مباريات ودية دولية” .

لافتاً إلى أن المعسكر الخارجي يتوقف على موافقة “الكاميرون” وأشار إلى أنها طلبت مبلغ مالي كبير نظير مواجهة المنتخب السوداني ودياً.

وقال  “سنخاطب غداً منتخبات “تشاد، وكينيا وتنزانيا” للتباري معهاً ودياً”، 

وتابع ” نتتظر الحصول عل موافقتها لخوض التجارب الإعدادية حتي  نكون جاهزين لخوض مباراتي غانا خلال شهر ظ،ظ، المقبل”.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا :

Bein Sports ادارة 
تعلن في بيان رسمي لاول مرة في التاريخ عن نقل نهائي دوري ابطال اوروبا 2019 2020 مجانا على القناة المفتوحة
Bein Sports HD 4K.
يذكر ان نهائي دوري ابطال اوروبا 2019 2020
باريس سان جيرمان VS بايرن ميونيخ
يوم الاحد 23 / 8 / 2020

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأهلي والزمالك يطاردان مجد القمة في عرض صامت



تتجدد القمة في مصر من جديد بين الأهلي والزمالك بعد غياب طويل في مسابقة الدوري على استاد القاهرة ضمن الجولة 21 في البطولة.
مباراة الدور الأول كان مقدراً لها أن تقام في فبراير الماضي لكن الزمالك انسحب من اللقاء حتى لا يتم إرهاق الفريق قبل مواجهة الترجي في ربع نهائي دوري الأبطال.
وتعود أخر قمة في الملعب ببطولة الدوري إلى 28 يوليو 2019 عندما استضاف برج العرب مباراة الدور الثاني بالموسم الماضي والتي انتهت بفوز الأهلي (1-0).
ولا تختلف قمة اليوم عن قمة يوليو 2019 كثيراً، حيث خاض الفريقين القمة الأخيرة بلا هدف بعد تتويج الأهلي رسمياً، وفي الوقت الحالي يبتعد الزمالك بفارق 20 نقطة عن القمة (مع خصم 3 نقاط بنهاية الموسم).
وصرح رئيس نادي الزمالك مرتضى منصور أنه لا يريد بطولة الدوري المصري ويتعامل معها على أنها مباريات إعدادية لبطولة دوري الأبطال.
على الجهة الأخرى لن يتأثر الأهلي كثيراً حتى لو تعرض للهزيمة وسيظل مسيطراً على القمة منفرداً بفارق كبير عن أقرب ملاحقيه، وهو ما يقلل من أهمية المباراة لدى الفريقين.
لكن مجد مباريات القمة الذي يسعى إليه كل اللاعبون منذ عشرات السنين يظل هو الدافع الأول أمام الأهلي والزمالك لتحقيق فوز وعرض طيب لإسعاد الجماهير المتعطشة لدفعة معنوية كبيرة قبل صدامات نصف نهائي دوري أبطال إفريقيا.
الأهلي يواجه أزمة لغياب عدد من نجوم الفريق خاصة في مركز الجناح الهجومي، بينما يخوض الزمالك المباراة بقائمة شبه مكتملة باستثناء غياب شيكابالا وإمام عاشور وعبد الله جمعة للإيقاف.
وستقام المباراة كما المعتاد في السنوات الأخيرة بدون جماهير في عرض صامت في المدرجات يختلف تماماً عن صخب الأهداف والمتعة الحاضرة دائماً في الملعب بين الأحمر والأبيض.
بطاقة المباراةالحدث: الجولة 21 في دوري الأبطال
التاريخ: 22 أغسطس 2020
التوقيت: 9 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة
القنوات الناقلة: أون تايم سبورتس، أون تايم سبورتس 2
المعلقون: مدحت شلبي، حاتم بطيشة، بلال علام، أيمن الكاشف
الملعب: استاد القاهرة الدولي

*

----------

